# Dane Cook



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I love my comedians as much as I love my horror .. has anyone here heard of Dane Cook? I had the pleasure of seeing him in Newport on June19th. He is hilarious .. I have also been talking with him on yahoo messanger and he was one of my favorites before I had finally gotten to see him .. but now talking with him and seeing how he is as a person, he is definitly one of my all time favorties. He has a new double album coming out on July 27th .. cant wait. Hope it as good as his first{sure it will be}. Heard of him?​ 

www.danecook.com


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

He's hilarious. They play alot of his bits on Shorties Watchin' Shorties on Comedy Central.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I too am a fan. Of both the one comedy routine I saw on Comedy Central, which was actually quite surprisingly funny (most of their standups suck, especially that one guy Tom something who had his first name spelled out on stage in giant LEGO blocks- all his jokes were ridiculous disjointed! / I tried searching IMDB, and it lists everyone on that stinking show except him!). I actually like him so much, I even watched all of his movie Simon Sez with Dennis Rodman. I like his bit on "drive-thru window seduction".


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i love that guy. i have always wanted to go see him!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lipstikgrl said:


> i love that guy. i have always wanted to go see him!



If you ever get the chance I recommend it .. as a person he is really cool also, he is the same way off the stage as he is on .. one silly bastard. Gotta love him


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Pictures from Show*



We took some pic's when at the show .. they didnt come out the best but we had one hell of a good time.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Dane Cook has a 3-disc comedy album coming out tomorrow. It's called "Retaliation", and 3rd disc is a DVD containing his full appearences on Comedy Central (and for hilarity's sake, they should also put on there his episode of the truly awful Oxygen comedy show, Good Girls Don't). It will be hosted on Comedy Central's own record label, and I have this information through an ad in the August 2005 edition of Spin magazine (a truly ****ty magazine, don't pick it up unless you get it for free like I do).


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Yes, I have my copy already on the way. It will arrive tomorrow morning .. looking forward to it. Did any of you see his performance on the Jimmy Kimmel show? It was funny .. as for Spin magazine, never been on my list. How did you get the pleasure of getting such **** for free? hehe_


----------

